# chute, chuter / tombée, tomber



## nic456

Bonjour!

Qu’est-ce que c’est la différence entre la chute et la tombée? C’est vrai qu’une tombée est plus profonde qu’une chute?

Merci de me corriger.


----------



## xav

A mon avis, non... 
Plus précisément, je crois bien n'avoir jamais entendu le substantif "tombée" qu'à propos de la nuit... ou du jour, ce qui curieusement désigne la même chose !


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Nic456,
Votre question portant sur l'usage du français et non sur une traduction, je la déplace dans le forum Français Seulement. 

===

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de différence entre les verbes _chuter_ et _tomber_, hormis le fait que _chuter_ n'est plus beaucoup employé de nos jours.

En revanche, ainsi que Xav l'a très bien souligné, le substantif _tombée_ n'est guère plus utilisé que dans les expressions _tombée du jour, tombée de la nuit_ (qui signifient d'ailleurs la même chose => le crépuscule).

On parle aussi, en couture, des _tombées de tissu_ (ou des _chutes de tissu_, pour les petits morceaux qui restent lorsque l'on a coupé le tissu pour confectionner quelque chose), mais ce terme est quasi technique. Je pense que ce terme peut s'appliquer également au bois, au papier, etc. à toute matière qui se découpe dans le but de fabriquer quelque chose.


----------



## nic456

Je suis flatté d’avoir contribué au forum français de souche. Merci bien de vos messages immédiats et explicatifs.


----------



## LV4-26

_Lorsque vous chûtes...._
du verbe se taire choir


----------



## Agnès E.

Mais bien sûr, sans oublier le verbe _choir_ !
Mais chut, il est vraiment tombé dans l'oubli, celui-là...


----------



## Hakro

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de différence entre les verbes _chuter_ et _tomber_, hormis le fait que _chuter_ n'est plus beaucoup employé de nos jours.


 J'ai l'impression que dans les textes techniques on emploie toujours _chuter_ (pour la température, la tension, la pression etc.) et (presque) jamais _tomber_.


----------



## Agnès E.

En effet, bravo pour cette nuance, Hakro !  
Néanmoins, le verbe est alors pris dans son sens de _diminuer brutalement_. Il ne s'agit pas d'une chute physique.


----------



## Hakro

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> En effet, bravo pour cette nuance, Hakro !
> Néanmoins, le verbe est alors pris dans son sens de _diminuer brutalement_. Il ne s'agit pas d'une chute physique.


Merci, Agnès !

En effet, j'ai aussi appris que _chute _est quelque chose de brusque, mais dans ces textes il me semble que la rapidité de cet événement n'est pas toujours important, mais le résultat devient hors tolérances.

( Corrigez mes fautes. s'il vous plaît !)


----------



## Astyan

Bonjour,
Etant francais, je vous donne mon opinion sur l'utilisation de ces deux verbes :

Le verbe "tomber" est beaucoup plus employé que "chuter" quand on parle d'une personne ou d'un animal dans le langage courant. 
Dans la littérature (pour les descriptions surtout), "chuter" est parfois employé. "chuter" peut etre employé pour un humain, je ne me souvient pas l'avoir vu utilisé pour un animal (sauf peut être dans le cas ou on considère son animal comme une personne, ce qui est le cas de la haute bourgeoisie dans les films  )

Quand une personne tombe par ce qu'elle s'est prit le pied dans quelquechose, on utilise souvent "chuter",

Sous leur forme nominale, tombée n'existe quasiment pas, sauf dans "la tombée de la nuit", et je dirais même qu'on ne l'utilise que pour la poesie et / ou les arts.
[ Note : on dit "le levé du jour" et non pas "la tombée du jour" ]

"chuter" est donc employé pour ce qui fait penser au domaine de la physique : la chute d'une pierre, chute d'un objet de masse ... . (On parle des chutes du Niagara, c'est pas pour rien )
Il me semble également qu'il est généralement employé pour les chose abstraites : "soudaine chute des températures",


----------



## nic456

Bienvenue Astyan, et merci beaucoup pour ton message informatif.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
On utilise très peu "chuter" dans le sens "tomber" car, en fait, il signifie "faire une chute". L'équivalent de "tomber", c'est "choir" qui n'est quasiment plus utilisé.
par contre, on emploie souvent "chuter" dans des jeux au sens figuré comme dans "Il a chuté sur la question .." = il a perdu car il n'a pas répondu à la question ...

Une petite erreur de frappe : c'est "le lever du jour"

Et, petite précision : Le crépuscule est la période du matin ou du soir où la lumière est incertaine (entre chien et loup). Le début de la journée est alors le crépuscule de l'aube ou du matin et la "tombée de la nuit" est le crépuscule du soir


----------



## Anne345

Et pourtant quand les feuilles tombent, c'est bien la chute des feuilles...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Anne345 said:


> Et pourtant quand les feuilles tombent, c'est bien la chute des feuilles...


Je pensais aussi à la chute des cheveux entraînant une calvitie...


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
On dit bien "la chute des feuilles ou des cheveux" mais on ne dit pas "les cheveux, ou les feuilles, font une chute/des chutes", donc ils ne chutent pas, ils tombent (choient)
Non?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui oui, bien sûr Luc ! 
(nous ne disions pas le contraire)


----------



## LaurentK

J'arrive un peu après la bataille* mais je souhaite approrter une modeste contribution. J'ai le sentiment que tomber est une action qui se déroule essentiellement sur un plan physique (de cheval, par terre, etc.):
_tes cheveux _*tombent*
Chuter, lorsqu'il ne s'agit pas de la notion de _baisser_ (chute de température) introduit une dimension morale, irréversible voire fatale. Dans une chute il y a tomber+déchoir:
_la _*chute*_ des cheveux, (et accessoirement de l'empire romain...)
il a _*chuté*_ à ses examens_


* Petit Robert m'a rappelé que dans certains jeux de cartes (mais pas la bataille), _chuter _c'est ne pas effectuer les levées prévues.


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui oui, on peut chuter a la belote quand on prend et que l'equipe adverse a plus de point, ou au tarot, ou ... etc


----------



## Nanon

Je réveille ce fil endormi, car un doute me taraude... Que penser de l'emploi de plus en plus fréquent du verbe "chuter" ?

On le trouve notamment dans les médias, comme synonyme de "tomber", voire de "s'effondrer". Or, le CNRTL ne retient que le sens de "dire chut" (voilà le lien) et le Robert donne "chuter", dans le sens de "tomber", comme dialectal et familier... Pourtant, combien de fois n'avons-nous pas lu ou entendu ceci :


La cote de popularité du président a chuté dans les sondages.


La hausse du carburant a fait chuter les achats de voitures neuves.


L'indice des prix à la consommation a chuté. Ah, non, il va falloir que je trouve un autre exemple. Il ne descend pas, celui-là : il grimpe .
Ce verbe semble remplacer ou compléter de plus en plus fréquemment "choir", qui est défectif (*). Mais est-il vraiment incorrect de dire que "la popularité d'Untel a _chu _dans les sondages" ?

Qu'en conclure, sinon que la fréquence de "choir" a encore chu (ou chuté) ? Les neurones m'en tombent...

(*) Au passage, la "Grammaire française et impertinente" de Jean-Louis Fournier donne "choir" comme exemple de conjugaison d'un verbe défectif du 3e groupe. Et préconise de remplacer ce verbe par "se casser la gueule" qui, lui, peut être conjugué à toutes les personnes sans problème...


----------



## itka

Nanon said:


> ... Or, le CNRTL ne retient que le sens de "dire chut" (voilà le lien) et le Robert donne "chuter", dans le sens de "tomber", comme dialectal et familier



Nanon, le CNTRL donne bien aussi le sens de "tomber". Il faut cliquer sur le 2e sens : 


> CHUTER2, verbe intrans.
> *A.−* _Pop._  Faire une chute*; tomber. _Les tuiles moussues chutent en dégringolades sur les hauts pavés bossus_ (Céline, _Voyage au bout de la nuit,_ 1932, p. 370).
> [...]


Quant à la fréquence de "choir", d'accord avec toi, elle est en chute libre.


----------



## Nanon

Au temps pour moi, Itka ! Quand je vous disais que mes neurones chutent en dégringolade...


----------



## LV4-26

itka said:


> Quant à la fréquence de "choir", d'accord avec toi, elle est en chute libre.


On ne l'entend plus guère que lorsque l'on raconte Le Petit Chaperon Rouge ("Tire la chevillette et la bobinette cherra")


----------



## itka

LV4-26 said:


> On ne l'entend plus guère que lorsque l'on raconte Le Petit Chaperon Rouge ("Tire la chevillette et la bobinette cherra")


... et à te lire, je me dis que c'est bien dommage tant il est savoureux ce "cherra"... On en a plein la bouche !

Pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas les joies de ce verbe, je ne résiste pas à vous donner ces liens sur le "Savoir Choir", là et là.


----------



## Nanon

Je reviens vers le verbe "chuter", au risque de vous faire penser que je suis en proie à une névrose obsessionnelle (vertige, peur du vide...?)

Tout chute, y compris le cours du dollar. Mais pas les bobinettes, celles-ci persistant à choir, à ce qu'il paraît. Or le CNRTL donne le verbe "chuter" comme "populaire", et le Robert comme "familier". Ces étiquettes ne devraient-elles pas à leur tour... chuter, à plus ou moins brève échéance ?


----------

